# Another bacon question....



## louballs (Apr 26, 2015)

Is there a length of time that the cured, unsmoked bacon can sit out of refrigeration?? I'm asking because the sawdust kept going out and I kept having to re-light it. The bacon has been out of refrigeration going on 48 hours. I'm concerned that it has been out too long....hope it's not ruined.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 26, 2015)

I'll let some of the more experienced bacon guys answer the bacon question...  As far as the dust, what's your setup ?  Do you have an AMNPS & using the dust in it ?


----------



## louballs (Apr 26, 2015)

Yeah,have the amnps. I think the dust was too moist. Have it going good now after microwaving it for 10 minutes.


----------



## louballs (Apr 26, 2015)

Anyone? Anyone?


----------



## daveomak (Apr 26, 2015)

In Pa., the ambient temp should be cool....  under 50 is fine.....


----------



## louballs (Apr 26, 2015)

It reached the 60s yesterday and today. Guess better to be safe. Waste of money and food!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 26, 2015)

louballs said:


> Is there a length of time that the cured, unsmoked bacon can sit out of refrigeration?? I'm asking because the sawdust kept going out and I kept having to re-light it. The bacon has been out of refrigeration going on 48 hours. I'm concerned that it has been out too long....hope it's not ruined.


What are some of the details of this accumulation of 48 hours out of the fridge?

And how much belly are we talking about?

Bear


----------



## louballs (Apr 26, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> What are some of the details of this accumulation of 48 hours out of the fridge?
> 
> And how much belly are we talking about?
> 
> Bear


It's about 15 pounds of belly. Basically, on Friday I put the belly in before bed and lit the sawdust. Waited about a half hour to see if stayed lit, it was. Went to bed. Woke up to find that it didn't stay lit long at all. Re-lit it again and had to leave for a long time. Came home last night to find it went out again. Finally, I got it lit last night and it stayed lit until today. So nearly two days out of the fridge.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 26, 2015)

louballs said:


> It's about 15 pounds of belly. Basically, on Friday I put the belly in before bed and lit the sawdust. Waited about a half hour to see if stayed lit, it was. Went to bed. Woke up to find that it didn't stay lit long at all. Re-lit it again and had to leave for a long time. Came home last night to find it went out again. Finally, I got it lit last night and it stayed lit until today. So nearly two days out of the fridge.


OK, so that first overnighter without smoke was probably below 40°---Like It was at my house. Then about another 12 hours, all day Saturday in the 40s to the high 50s, not much smoke again. Then overnight again in the 40s, up until now at 56° here, and getting smoked.

So the two nights were in similar temps as in your fridge, and during the day today, you were cold smoking in the mid 50s. That leaves all day Saturday in the 40s to the 50s. I assume you put it back in the fridge. I wouldn't toss it, unless there are visible signs of it being bad or not smelling good. *It was cured & wasn't in very high temps. Those were all below most cold smoking temps. *Should be OK.

Bear


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 26, 2015)

It would all depend on if it was properly cured or not.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Tom


----------



## louballs (Apr 26, 2015)

Thanks, I know it was cured properly. I guess ill just feed it to myself first and see what happens lol.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 26, 2015)

louballs said:


> Thanks, I know it was cured properly. I guess ill just feed it to myself first and see what happens lol.


That's what I would do, but since it was cured properly, those temps were no problem.

It goes without saying, "All Bacon has to be cured properly".

You said it was cured in your initial post.

And the 48 hours of temps from 40° to 56° were no different than 48 hours of Cold Smoking.

Bear


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 26, 2015)

Maybe we should say "All bacon should be cured properly."  There are many different curing processes on this forum and end results.  Some can take higher temperatures for longer periods than others.  Note the good advice in post 10 within the following. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110007/first-time-doing-bacon     Then you have ones who don't cure pork belly at all.

Tom


----------

